# Opening Night [email protected] 7:30PM Wed 10/28



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't expect this team to be good,but I hope they aren't as bad as I think they'll be.We'll have to see


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Can't see this going very well, but all I've seen is the Hornets arent happy with Okafor? You're the Hornets fan here Diable what's going on there?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think they ever thought Okafor was going to be great....they just think Chandler is never going to be the same and that they can't afford to let Chris Paul think they don't care about winning.I think Okafor is a good player until you start paying him like a great player.He's a better player than Chandler,but Chandlers' deal only has a couple years on it.


This team is definitely going the wrong way,but there's not much to be done about it until we get new ownership.Bob Johnson just isn't interesting in sinking more money into this team.I wouldn't either...Actually I'd be suing the league for about half the 300 million dollars they scammed him out of.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Not a good time to be a Carolina fan I guess you could say. Oh well, opening night should be fun


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Johnson is the one who went with this whole Tar Heel alumni nonsense. No one to blame but, himself. Hired Jordan for name only, he did virtually nothing for the Wiz but, waste a draft on Kwame and deal Rip Hamilton away so he could win a ring. 

This team needs a totally clean slate...or looking at them vs. Celtics... maybe the league should step in because Carolina fans have had their hearts stomped on once and now this !

The didn't need scoring from AI. So far they are 27% from the field .00 % from 3pt and 58% from the FT line. Boston can't defend the FT line so something is really bad over there.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I was already feeling bad.I didn't need this game to make me feel even sicker....I bailed on this game early.It was just way too sad.KG should get a fine for what he did to raymond tonight,but since he has never set a legal screen in his life and is never called for it you know he won't be.


----------

